# copy wrighting



## Dani Girl (Apr 7, 2008)

hey im new to this forum and i would like to know if there is a web sight that could copy wright my pictures cuz i would love to show them off on my myspace with out the  fear of someone taking them.


----------



## Battou (Apr 7, 2008)

in the US and many other countries Copyright is yours automadically upon creation.


Can we have a mod relocate this plaese?


----------



## Dani Girl (Apr 7, 2008)

well i have already had two picks taken and i was told to get them copy wighted so i was kinda hoping there was a way


----------



## Battou (Apr 7, 2008)

http://www.copyright.gov/help/faq/


----------



## Lacey Anne (Apr 8, 2008)

You can always throw a watermark on them to discourage theft.


----------



## Battou (Apr 8, 2008)

Lacey Anne said:


> You can always throw a watermark on them to discourage theft.



If they are on Myspace they're as good as gone, WMd or not but....


----------



## Dani Girl (Apr 8, 2008)

cool thank you guys so much


----------

